# Plant ID?



## taramin (Aug 18, 2013)

Bought these plants from the VAHS auction in May and was labelled as Ammania senegalensis. Just wanted to confirm that it really was because I haven't seen a picture that looks like how it is in my tank currently.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

That does not look like senegalensis. If it is actually an ammania, it looks more like mauritiana


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It looks like Ammania sp 'Bonsai' (which is a misnomer in the pet trade). 

JM2C.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

